# IBO Indoor Worlds 2015



## blackheel (Jan 5, 2011)

Who's going?

I will be there to shoot on Saturday.

Any insight would be appreciated! I have seen that a few years ago the 30 yd max range was mostly 13-18 yards. Has that been the case the past couple years?


----------



## Outback Man (Nov 21, 2009)

I'm going...shooting open class at 11:30...yea two or three years ago the short course looked more like a kiddy course...think it was a touch longer last year. Good luck.


----------



## blackheel (Jan 5, 2011)

Cool. I will be shooting Hunter Class at noon. Good luck!


----------



## nochance (Nov 27, 2008)

The short course is shorter because it has to accommodate the traditional, youth etc. as well as the Hunter classes. It may be shorter but its the same for all in those classes Always been a blast for me!


----------



## blackheel (Jan 5, 2011)

Oh that's fine. Just wondering what the distances were like the last 2 years?


----------



## ohiobullseye (Feb 6, 2011)

It's short a little short for all classes, you are not going to see any really long shots cause of the limited space and all the classes have to be able to shoot in that area. It's a great shoot for everyone who lives up north just to shoot 3d in a warm place and just plain fun.


----------



## 3Darchr (Sep 9, 2006)

I will be shooting at 11:30 in the msr class.way to cold in Pennsylvania rite now will be nice to shoot 3 D in a worm building and doing what I love to do is shooting my bow.


----------



## blackheel (Jan 5, 2011)

Good luck!!


----------



## mjharp46 (May 7, 2012)

Myself, my Dad and my son will be shooting Saturday at 9:00 am. We have a blast, this will be our third year in a row shooting in it, plus the show is pretty fun too. They basically have two ranges set that accommodate all classes from cub all the way up to the Open classes. So it's kind of short for some classes on the short range like hunter class, but the cubs are being stretched out an extra five yards. Likewise on the long course two years ago I shot advanced hunter and we were stretched out an extra five yards which made it very challenging and fun at the same time.


----------



## rockyw (Sep 16, 2013)

Saturday at noon, senior hunter.


----------



## darrenp9975 (Feb 9, 2013)

Im shooting hunter class 12:30 on Friday


----------



## blackheel (Jan 5, 2011)

Good luck darrenp9975!


----------



## osagebender (Feb 24, 2013)

AHC Saturday 1:00


----------



## DWilloughby (Dec 26, 2014)

From a traditional class standpoint, the short range is not always so short. I recall target 1 to be a 28 yd badger. It's a mix with some targets right in your face at 8 yd.

Good shooting to you all.


----------



## Jmp235 (Mar 24, 2014)

Hunter Class Saturday at 1:30


----------



## T&A (Sep 26, 2013)

Jmp235 said:


> Hunter Class Saturday at 1:30


Me to


----------



## fireunit29 (Feb 27, 2007)

any scores yet from Friday in Hunter Class


----------



## rockyw (Sep 16, 2013)

In HC I seen a couple 430s before I left. 430?? holy crap thats some shooting.


----------



## rhyno_071 (Feb 22, 2009)

rockyw said:


> In HC I seen a couple 430s before I left. 430?? holy crap thats some shooting.


That's real good. I think they made the HC course longer this year. I thought we'd see some lower scores.


----------



## mjharp46 (May 7, 2012)

Yea it will be interesting. First year I've shot the short course up there. I shot 406 and I don't feel like that's very good at all. Too many dang snowmen...guess that's to be expected in Cleveland this time of year..lol.


----------



## ibo73503 (Nov 26, 2009)

430 in HC? That is flat out stupid, any one that can shoot that high does not belong in that class. I think that the IBO needs to rethink the whole hunter class. It is listed as a beginner class, and 430"s + is no beginner.


----------



## Jmp235 (Mar 24, 2014)

There were only about 3 targets that were stretched out to around 30 yds, the rest were like 22 and closer. There were also a lot of people upset bc they had the advanced hunter class shooting the short course


----------



## smurphy (Feb 22, 2007)

I only shot it one time a few years ago in hunter class. To me it was to close. I shot 21 or 23 up I can't remember. Not for me.


----------



## T&A (Sep 26, 2013)

Scores are up


----------



## rockyw (Sep 16, 2013)

> There were only about 3 targets that were stretched out to around 30 yds


Did you shoot it? I held high 30 pin on several targets. The bedded deer at station 1 was 34 - 35 yards that was the longest target I believe.


----------



## Jmp235 (Mar 24, 2014)

rockyw said:


> Did you shoot it? I held high 30 pin on several targets. The bedded deer at station 1 was 34 - 35 yards that was the longest target I believe.


Yeah I would agree that was the longest target. It was a little exaggeration on my part about how short they were, but that was def the only one over 30. Most of them weren't over 25 though


----------



## rockyw (Sep 16, 2013)

It was closer than I thought they would be but I was glad. Number 35 or so was the bobcat I think, that one was out there for a small target. I held dead 30 on that one and was blessed with an 11, I was happy with a 10 up. Off to Indiana next weekend.


----------



## osagebender (Feb 24, 2013)

Big surprise when I been practicing longer targets for AHC and get there and we have to shoot the short course. Did anybody know this? Not complaining because I was lucky enough to take 1st.


----------



## mjharp46 (May 7, 2012)

No...or I would have shot ahc...I've shot that class for two years. Good shooting! The registration sheets still had it in the 45 yd max.


----------



## spurgeon18 (Jul 27, 2011)

Guy that won the hc i know and shoot with, and the guy that got second(corey) is my cousin


----------



## spurgeon18 (Jul 27, 2011)

spurgeon18 said:


> Guy that won the hc i know and shoot with, and the guy that got second(corey) is my cousin


Ahc*


----------



## unks24 (Jul 6, 2012)

There is a score in the hunter class of 428 with 24 x's??!! Who double checked this how could "two" score keepers do this??!!


----------



## nochance (Nov 27, 2008)

ibo73503 said:


> 430 in HC? That is flat out stupid, any one that can shoot that high does not belong in that class. I think that the IBO needs to rethink the whole hunter class. It is listed as a beginner class, and 430"s + is no beginner.


here we go again :-(


----------



## ShoeLace2332 (Feb 6, 2012)

I loved that IBO decided to not tell any one about the ahc being switched to the kiddy range so I shot the whole range with about a 31 yd pin got 9th not happy. Been practicing the long yardage they usually shoot (35-50) since December.


----------



## rhyno_071 (Feb 22, 2009)

unks24 said:


> There is a score in the hunter class of 428 with 24 x's??!! Who double checked this how could "two" score keepers do this??!!


I know. There is also one in HC that is 413 w/ 7 x's. Is that possible?


----------



## blackheel (Jan 5, 2011)

Target 1, the bedded ram, was 37 I believe. There were a few others at 32 or so. Majority seemed to be 20-25 yds. For my first one I had 2 observations. First registering for a shoot time didn't seem to have any advantage. Second, I wish there were 2 warm up lanes. I realized my bow got knocked off while waiting around. If I could have shot, tried an adjustment, and shot again, I probably could have gotten it closer. Once I figured the hold off at the various ranges, I shot ok. Overall I enjoyed myself and would do it again if up here.


----------



## Jmp235 (Mar 24, 2014)

I agree with blackheel about the shoot times. I was scheduled to shoot at 1:30 and didn't shoot until after 2. I think they give you a time so that not everyone shows up first thing just to wait all day


----------



## T&A (Sep 26, 2013)

rhyno_071 said:


> I know. There is also one in HC that is 413 w/ 7 x's. Is that possible?


This is my score they obviously mis typed it cause I had 17 11s


----------



## mjharp46 (May 7, 2012)

We figured it was a typo on the x's.


----------



## mjharp46 (May 7, 2012)

If you shoot past noon on Saturday plan on waiting up to an hour. They let people shoot that are not preregistered. I know guys that shoot there every year and never preregister.


----------



## blackheel (Jan 5, 2011)

Yeah I had a noon time, got there at 11 just like the paper said, and didn't get called until 1:15 or so.


----------



## wpk (Jan 31, 2009)

ibo73503 said:


> 430 in HC? That is flat out stupid, any one that can shoot that high does not belong in that class. I think that the IBO needs to rethink the whole hunter class. It is listed as a beginner class, and 430"s + is no beginner.


Haters gonna hate 
Dude probably worked his butt off to get there .You might want to try it instead of complaining about it . congrats to whom ever it is good shooting man!


----------



## spurgeon18 (Jul 27, 2011)

Damn good score for sure. The guy that won hc dropped to hc from ahc. Still good shooting


----------



## T&A (Sep 26, 2013)

spurgeon18 said:


> Damn good score for sure. The guy that won hc dropped to hc from ahc. Still good shooting


Yea it was a good score and I'm sure he is a great shooter but he done the same thing last year to he must really like those deer statue trophys maybe he should try and win one in his normal class


----------



## spurgeon18 (Jul 27, 2011)

I know i feel the same way. Winning wouldnt be as fun and rewarding shooting against an entire class of guys below your level


----------



## jonell (Feb 14, 2012)

Shot on Friday with a young man in the Advanced Hunter Class - they had him shoot the long course. That is so unfair for him.


----------



## Jmp235 (Mar 24, 2014)

jonell said:


> Shot on Friday with a young man in the Advanced Hunter Class - they had him shoot the long course. That is so unfair for him.


I overheard them talking to a few guys in the ahc when I was waiting to shoot. They said that there were a few guys that shot the long course on Friday and that they were going to ask them if they wanted to reshoot on the short course


----------



## jonell (Feb 14, 2012)

If AHC is a 40 yard max and they had them shoot the short course what about the other 40 yard max classes. I shoot FSR (now 40 yard class) I shot the long range.


----------

